# Who owns the Brand "Atlas Of Philadelphia?



## schatzman (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a briefcase I would like to return to Atlas for repair. A brass clasp broke and needs to be replaced. When I google Atlas of Philadelphia I find the company no longer exists at the address or telephone numbers that Google gives me. I believe it was sold to a company on the West Coast. If anyone knows the company that owns the brand please send me the information or if you can recommmend a shop to repair the case, it needs a replacement clasp, please do so. Thank you


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Briefcase*

My friend

You might want to trust someone who works specifically with leather, briefcases etc. And get it repaired.
You may want to go to a Coach place, Ghirka etc as well. They may take care f it, given you are a potential customer
I have my stuff taken care of in the Alden shop I go to.

Again, in the fashion forum you will get more responses, than here.
Good luck


----------

